# Email from Spitfire Westworld?



## toomanynotes (Jun 11, 2020)

email says to tune in sat 27th June for winner announcement


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jun 11, 2020)

__





Spitfire Westworld competition


Just seen this pop up on Twitter... a chance to win the Everything Collection... https://www.spitfireaudio.com/westworld




vi-control.net


----------

